# prove in competition



## opriscodruta

He shall not enforce any security or claim or prove in competition  with the Pledgee. 

How may be translated "prove in competition" in Romanian?
Thank you,


----------



## farscape

N.B. Post similar în conţinut şi identic ca forma cu cel de la "anghelirina"

He shall not prove in competition with the pledgee

Este un termen de jurisprudenţă, bănuiesc că textul este dintr-un contract în care se stipulează ca el (he) nu are voie (sau declină dreptul) să facă concurenţă creditorului (pledgee) - în privinţa despăgubirilor sau a drepturilor cuvenite/decurgând din garanţiile pe care le are sau la care este îndreptăţit creditorul (pledgee).

Mă gândesc că este vorba de clauzele contractuale dintre un garantor si creditor. Site-ul "iJurisprudenţa" ar trebui să aibă detaliile de specialitate:

http://www.jurisprudenta.info/apex/f?p=200:300:5165198753376081

Later,


----------



## misadro

" ..claim or prove in competition with ..."  _a pretinde (a solicita) sau a proba in contradictoriu cu ..." _

 the Pledgee = plaintiff ?????? ... then it is _reclamantul .._


----------



## farscape

misadro said:


> " ..claim or prove in competition with ..."  _a pretinde (a solicita) sau a proba in contradictoriu cu ..." _
> 
> the Pledgee = plaintiff ?????? ... then it is _reclamantul .._


 
 Pledgee: A person to whom something is pledged or a person with whom something is deposited as a pledge.

 Traducerea pe care o faci nu reflecta contextul original:

I: He shall not enforce any security or claim,
II: or prove in competition with the pledgee 

Este evident că "the pledgee" are nişte drepturi pe care şi le protejează într-un document legal prin care "He" acceptă/se obligă să nu ridice nici un fel de pretenţii.


----------

